# Dorian Yates' Blood and Guts - How much volume for an intermediate bodybuilder?



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Been training for 5 years now and consider myself to be at intermediate level. Been reading a lot about Dorian Yates' Blood and Guts style training over the last few months and finally started training in this fashion today.

However, in some of the seminars I've been watching on the net, Yates says that he actually *lowered* his volume the bigger and more advanced he became. Obviously because he was able to lift heavier weights and place bigger stresses on his muscles in just one working set.

So here's my question; if I was to do a routine like the one below, after training for 5 years and reasonably knowledgable / strong, would I be better off doing just the 1 working set or do 2 or 3 instead?

*Dorian Yates Blood & Guts - each working set to be very intense and to failure*



*Monday - Chest / Biceps*



Decline bench: 2 warmups. 1 working set 6-8 reps

Incline DB press: 1 warmups, 1 working set 6-8 reps

Flat DB flyes: 1 warmup set, 1 working set 10 reps

Cable crossovers: 1 working set 10-12 reps

DB concentration curl: 1 warmup, 1 working set 8-10 reps

EZ curl: 1 working set 8 reps

Machine curl: 1 working set 10 reps

*Tuesday - Back*



Dumbell pullovers: 2 warmup sets, 1 working set 8-10 reps

Closegrip pulldowns: 1 warmup set, 1 working set 8-10 reps

One-Arm Row: 1 warmup set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

Wide grip row:1 warmup set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

DB Shrugs: 1 warmup set of 15. 1 working set of 10-12 reps

Deadlifts: 1 warmup set of 10-12, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

*Thursday - Delts / Triceps*

DB Shoulder press: 1 warmup of 12 reps, 1 warmup of 10 reps, 1 working set 6-8 reps

Side lateral raises: 1 warmup set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

Low pulley raises: 1 warmup of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

Reverse DB flyes: 1 warmup set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

Tricep pushdowns: 1 warmup set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

Lying tricep extentions: 1 warmup set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 8-10 reps

Seated tricep press: 1 warmup 12 reps, 1 working set 8-10 reps

*Friday - Legs*

Leg Extensions: 1 warm up set of 15 reps, 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 10-12 reps to failure, increasing desired weight (1 min rest between sets).

Leg Press: 2 warm up sets of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 10-12 reps to failure, desired weight ( 1 min rest between sets)

Hack Squat: 2 warm up sets of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 10-12 reps to failure, desired weight ( 1 min rest between sets)

Seated Hamstring Curl: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 10-12 reps to failure, desired weight (1 min rest between sets)

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 10-12 reps to failure, desired weight (1 min rest between sets)

Calf Press: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 3 rest-pause sets to failure, desired weight (10-15 sec rest between sets)

Seated Calf Raise: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 working set of 6-8 reps to failure, desired weight (1 min rest between sets)

Any input appreciated!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

how heavy are your warm up sets?? i know 1 guy who train's like this and he's big


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Weird, just checked and no one had posted so was going to bump this up but see that you've replied. 

Warm up sets are probably about 60-70% effort. I know this works for advanced trainees such as Dorian but I'm just unsure as to whether there's enough volume for someone less advanced like me. Although I like to consider myself intermediate at least.

I have done just one working set for the past 7 weeks on a HST routine and found it brilliant so I may just stick with it. I find I can put much more effort into just that one working set. But the question still remains; is it optimal to just do 1 working set when you're not as advanced as the pros?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the real question is not is it optimal but - are you progressing? Is your strength going up? Are you putting on muscle?

I don't believe it matters how 'advanced' you are if progress is being made, I'm a believer that everything wrks but nothing works for ever


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

The level of volume someone can recover effectively from in good time is going to vary greatly person to person, even with advanced lifters, although the general trend is upwards.

I am sure you have done a lot of experimenting on yourself as regards to diet and other methods of training, just treat this as your next project mate, I am sure you know the feeling when you want to work 'x' muscle again but the next scheduled workout is days after this.

Trial the volume you've said and see how you recover, it doesn't take months to realize that a workout is not for you, i'm sure you'll find the right balance of training and recovery fairly quickly, you've had 5 years of doing it so far.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup, I definately feel stronger than ever and definately adding muscle, despite lowering my calories for the past 3 weeks! Might have something to do with the fact I'm still on my first cycle though. (just tbol) But yeah I like just training with the one working set but it kinda makes you wonder if you're working optimally when all the competitive journals you see on here and other websites are using high volume training!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Yup, I definately feel stronger than ever and definately adding muscle, despite lowering my calories for the past 3 weeks! Might have something to do with the fact I'm still on my first cycle though. (just tbol) But yeah I like just training with the one working set but it kinda makes you wonder if you're working optimally when all the competitive journals you see on here and other websites are using high volume training!


Yeah but bro if it works well for you i.e. better than anything else you've done who cares what every body else is doing.

Using Dorian as an example, not many pro's trained like he did, did they?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

True. The progress I've been making as been with doing 1 working set for each exercise but that was doing HST with 3x fullbody workouts a week. I just thought that doing a 4 day split like Yate's B&G would help mix things up whilst still using the 1 max effort set way of training.

I'm going to give it a go for the next 6 weeks anyway and will see how it goes!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

You wont need 6 weeks to tell if you are working hard enough or too hard.

Logic dictates if you are doing 3 working sets on an exercise per week, then you should be able to increase the volume if the frequency falls. Especially if you are on cycle, a greater emphasis on volume should be placed.


----------

